# Has there ever been a Michigan Sportsmen Wild game dinner?



## Wetlandhunter

Has there ever been a Michigan Sportsmen Wild game dinner?
If not would anyone be up to it?

*I was thinking of the Chesterfield or St. Clair Shores area east side would be good.*


----------



## KingSalmon

damn, wish i still lived NEAR Michigan, would LOVE to attend this one.....like a dish to pass kinda thing??? Would be killer...got some NICE recipes...


at least you remembered the results....


----------



## Wetlandhunter

KingSalmon said:


> damn, wish i still lived NEAR Michigan, would LOVE to attend this one.....like a dish to pass kinda thing??? Would be killer...got some NICE recipes...


 I am just kicking the idea around. To see if any of the folks would be interested in one. There is a ton of work in setting one up.


----------



## KingSalmon

Yeah, I agree. kinda like the Hubbard Lake outings in the winter, but are a TON of fun....


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> Has there ever been a Michigan Sportsmen Wild game dinner?
> If not would anyone be up to it?


Not that I can recall although there may have been one. Sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> Not that I can recall although there may have been one. Sounds like a good idea though.


 Wild game or a regular style buffet? Get some input form the folks here.
I don't know if the wild game cost would be very high and costly with the high cost of food in the last year.


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> Wild game or a regular style buffet? Get some input form the folks here.
> I don't know if the wild game cost would be very high and costly with the high cost of food in the last year.


All the ones I've been to were always potluck with the people attending bringing their own wildgame creations for all to sample. Those without dishes donated a small fee to offset the other expenses such as hall, plates, plasticware, etc.


----------



## KingSalmon

Michihunter said:


> All the ones I've been to were always potluck with the people attending bringing their own wildgame creations for all to sample. Those woithout dishes donated a small fee to offset the other expenses such as hall, plates, plasticware, etc.


----------



## FREEPOP

We had them at the salmon slams a few years ago. More food than you could shake a stick at and good stuff too.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> All the ones I've been to were always potluck with the people attending bringing their own wildgame creations for all to sample. Those without dishes donated a small fee to offset the other expenses such as hall, plates, plasticware, etc.


 This is also a great idea also. All options are on the table..
I worked with 4 and 5 stars chefs in the past I love to cook.. But that will be a lot of cooking


----------



## mwp

I attended a few in the years past.The best one was at the Gourmet Manor on Groesbeck and I think 13 Mile.I forgot now who put it on but it was buffet style and it cost $25.00 for a ticket.The ticket was also entered into a raffle for something at the end of the night!!


----------



## NoWake

Wetlandhunter said:


> This is also a great idea also. All options are on the table..
> I worked with 4 and 5 stars chefs in the past I love to cook.. But that will be a lot of cooking


 
Pffffffft!..................4 or 5, that's nuthin. I use to get 7 or 8 stars on almost every report card when I was in school.


----------



## FREEPOP

Ppppfffft ...... short bus


----------



## NoWake

FREEPOP said:


> Ppppfffft ...... short bus


How did you know? The best part about riding the short bus was that all of my friends rode the same bus. We even all had the same classes together all the way through school. Right on into college at U of M.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Wetlandhunter said:


> This is also a great idea also. All options are on the table..
> I worked with 4 and 5 stars chefs in the past I love to cook.. But that will be a lot of cooking


I'll come but only if you bring those chicks in your avatar!:evil:

I was a cook in the C.G....I know how to cook, but that doesnt mean I'm any good at it!:lol:

Keep on keepin' on man!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

NoWake said:


> Pffffffft!..................4 or 5, that's nuthin. I use to get 7 or 8 stars on almost every report card when I was in school.


 LMAO......I got F's:evil:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> I'll come but only if you bring those chicks in your avatar!:evil:
> 
> I was a cook in the C.G....I know how to cook, but that doesnt mean I'm any good at it!:lol:
> 
> Keep on keepin' on man!


 Was your cooking used to make the tiles on the Space Shuttle? Or sold to the asphalt companies?:lol:

Oh ya I bring the chicks to.


----------



## GMONEY

can i bring lisa23 with me


----------



## Wetlandhunter

GMONEY said:


> can i bring lisa23 with me


 Ok u lucky dog...:rant: You better keep a tight hold or her.:evil:


----------



## Sib

There was a wild game dinner back in the winter of 2004, I believe. Yeah, it was in Febuary. Someone spiked the punch with perch milk and all attending agreed it was best as a one time event. :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

GMONEY said:


> i leave for a couple hours and my girl gets passed around?


 we are just keeping her out of trouble why you were gone bro...


----------



## Michael Wagner

Say where and when and what to bring, Has anyone thought to talk to "spanky" from the cooking forum? I have to have a napkin every time I open one of his threads :lol:


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

GMONEY said:


> a mobile home is a trailer


Jist cuz the tornada moved it doun the rode dont mean itz got whealz...



GMONEY said:


> i leave for a couple hours and my girl gets passed around?


She knows what 2 dudes butter her bread


----------



## spk131

I think if we could get it centered in mid michigan where we could get the most response from the most ms mebers would be best, but that would require help from a mid-michigan member. PS wety if you need help pm me we may be a couple hours apart but I will help with what i can. PM me if you want I will provide all my contact info.


----------



## frzngfshr

spk131 said:


> I think if we could get it centered in mid michigan where we could get the most response from the most ms mebers would be best, but that would require help from a mid-michigan member. PS wety if you need help pm me we may be a couple hours apart but I will help with what i can. PM me if you want I will provide all my contact info.


There is a guy on the sight organizing a catfish get together over in 
Charlotte, I think somewhere centralized and I also would be in.


----------



## eddiejohn4

If the date is right I would also attend. I have a place up in Harrison , so the west side is great for me.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spk131 said:


> I think if we could get it centered in mid michigan where we could get the most response from the most ms mebers would be best, but that would require help from a mid-michigan member. PS wety if you need help pm me we may be a couple hours apart but I will help with what i can. PM me if you want I will provide all my contact info.


 Can you all give a suggestion where to have it. If it was else where we would need someone to scout for a place we can do it.
Thats for the help offer SPK131. There will be a lot of prepping for something like this. With being outside of this area with work I will be limited.

ps wety...:lol:


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Wetlandhunter said:


> Can you all give a suggestion where to have it. If it was else where we would need someone to scout for a place we can do it.
> Thats for the help offer SPK131. There will be a lot of prepping for something like this. With being outside of this area with work I will be limited.
> 
> ps wety...:lol:


Turk lake bar...they got a pretty sweet banquet hall...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

btt


----------



## Huntinggirl

:lol::lol:


Wetlandhunter said:


> Where would be a good area for it?


 
DOWNRIVER.....  What about Kensington in Milford?

I would be up for it. I think that the Potluck aspect would work out great......


OH KELLY JOHNSON.. I will nominate you for one of the cooks !!! :lol::lol:
Anyone who has had the pleasure of eating Kelly's Cooking knows that he is ONE HECK OF A COOK!!!!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> DOWNRIVER.....  What about Kensington in Milford?
> 
> I would be up for it. I think that the Potluck aspect would work out great......
> 
> 
> OH KELLY JOHNSON.. I will nominate you for one of the cooks !!! :lol::lol:
> Anyone who has had the pleasure of eating Kelly's Cooking knows that he is ONE HECK OF A COOK!!!!


 I think potluck sounds like the way to go . Many folks have suggested that. Now we just need a location where folks can make it.


----------



## KingSalmon

Seems like a MAJORITY of folks who have responded are in the southern LP, so I would say something like Mason area, or Charlotte...or Lansing or somethin


----------



## wildcoy73

my thoughts on this would be around the Lansing area a mid way point for all of us. I would be game for it.
Maybe I will follow spirt so i can wath lisa rear for her:lol::lol:


----------



## Burksee

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Ya'll could come over to my trailer, I'll have the wife fix up some beds back in a barn...we could roast some possum on the spit...
> 
> (I don't really live in a trailer)


Hey, JD - You did mean to say your "sister" didnt you? :lol: :yikes: :coolgleam


----------



## wildcoy73

Burksee said:


> Hey, JD - You did mean to say your "sister" didnt you? :lol: :yikes: :coolgleam


 Wait a second he is from Greenville. that does not make him an Arkansas red neck. It would be his cousin from that area:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Make it in the Lansing area, and I'm in for sure!


----------



## KingSalmon

SpawnSac27 said:


> Make it in the Lansing area, and I'm in for sure!


thanks for the add.....my friend, welcome aboard....the more the merrier........





somehow, someone will take this the wrong way.....:16suspect


----------



## SpawnSac27

KingSalmon said:


> thanks for the add.....my friend, welcome aboard....the more the merrier........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehow, someone will take this the wrong way.....:16suspect


Someone...20 bucks says it's either Spirit or G...


----------



## KingSalmon

maybe wetland too, cuz I've been raggin on him today, so payback.....but i dunno, i know it's around the corner tho


----------



## SpawnSac27

KingSalmon said:


> maybe wetland too, cuz I've been raggin on him today, so payback.....but i dunno, i know it's around the corner tho


He's our friends, too...he shouldn't be thinkin' about payback...


----------



## old school

Sounds like a good idea, could have it out by Marysville. After for a tournament, or before then have a fish fry full of eyes for everyone!


----------



## old school

I meant then have a tournament after, or have a tournament in the morning and the dinner later. Sure between all the guys there would be plenty of fish!!! All the walleye you can eat, fried, grilled... onion rings in the deep fryer. Getting hungry thinking about it


----------



## KingSalmon

SpawnSac27 said:


> He's our friends, too...he shouldn't be thinkin' about payback...


i agree, but it's just harmless fun.....if i dish it out, gotta be able to take it.....i posted his pic in the singles forum.....(was really a pic of Ron Jeremy)....hehe


----------



## Michihunter

If it's potluck it should definitely be scheduled for spring when all seasons have finished or at least winding down and people have some game in the freezer.
I like the Kensington idea. Right off the freeway and accommodations for plenty. Plus it provides for something to do for the kids and grownups alike other than eat.


----------



## SpawnSac27

KingSalmon said:


> i agree, but it's just harmless fun.....if i dish it out, gotta be able to take it.....i posted his pic in the singles forum.....(was really a pic of Ron Jeremy)....hehe


That's no biggie...Andycapp has a pic of Spirit as his avatar


----------



## SpawnSac27

KingSalmon said:


> i agree, but it's just harmless fun.....if i dish it out, gotta be able to take it.....i posted his pic in the singles forum.....(was really a pic of Ron Jeremy)....hehe


And what if you "hurt his feelings"?!?! :lol:


----------



## spk131

SpawnSac27 said:


> And what if you "hurt his feelings"?!?! :lol:


We cant have wety sad now can we.








[/IMG]


----------



## KingSalmon

SpawnSac27 said:


> And what if you "hurt his feelings"?!?! :lol:


I might have cuz he hasn't posted in awhile.....











you should fry some of these up


----------



## SpawnSac27

KingSalmon said:


> I might have cuz he hasn't posted in awhile.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should fry some of these up


I got tons of gills, I'm a bluegill machine! 

Hey wetland, Can I offer you a tissue, my friend?


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> And what if you "hurt his feelings"?!?! :lol:


 Lmao nooooooo way I don't have any feelings. Spirt hurt my last one the other day.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spk131 said:


> We cant have wety sad now can we.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 Wety is alive and well was out in the shop. I have to work in the shop 
1 hour a week.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

KingSalmon said:


> I might have cuz he hasn't posted in awhile.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should fry some of these up


 Jeremy Jr,. reporting.
I have been in the private messages my agent has been helping with the influx of emails.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

KingSalmon said:


> maybe wetland too, cuz I've been raggin on him today, so payback.....but i dunno, i know it's around the corner tho


 But it is all fun and I can take the all the hits. He has been handing them out today.:lol:


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

KingSalmon said:


> I might have cuz he hasn't posted in awhile.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should fry some of these up


How do red X's taste? I've never had one...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> If it's potluck it should definitely be scheduled for spring when all seasons have finished or at least winding down and people have some game in the freezer.
> I like the Kensington idea. Right off the freeway and accommodations for plenty. Plus it provides for something to do for the kids and grownups alike other than eat.


 That is a great location also. Do you want it outdoors or indoors?


----------



## KingSalmon

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> How do red X's taste? I've never had one...


they're pretty good man....DZTaxidermy and I went to an undisclosed lake in Central LP and hammered them out of 42 that we caught...39 of them were OVER 10 inches....talk about a fry....he used fry magic, but I have a better recipe for fish now, PM me if ya want the details.....it's killer...





wetlandhunter said:


> was busy surfing gay porn


kinda figured that......welcome back :lol::mischeif:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

KingSalmon said:


> kinda figured that......welcome back :lol::mischeif:


Thanks for the recommendations.:lol::lol: You sure know how to pick them.:lol:


----------



## KingSalmon

I got found them in GMONEY's favorites menu by accident...was looking for pics from Lisa....imagine my surprise....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> That is a great location also. Do you want it outdoors or indoors?


If it was in the spring (Memorial Day weekend perhaps?) I'd prefer outdoors.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

KingSalmon said:


> I got found them in GMONEY's favorites menu by accident...was looking for pics from Lisa....imagine my surprise....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Back to the wild game deal.


----------



## KingSalmon

ok....so was the location decided for sure???


MichiHunter...I think outdoor is best anyway, was telling Wet that instead of renting hall.....just get some of those banquet tents and I know someone who will rent em CHEAP, but they're nice....big too, that way there's shade from sun, rain whatever god throws at us...


----------



## Michihunter

KingSalmon said:


> ok....so was the location decided for sure???
> 
> 
> MichiHunter...I think outdoor is best anyway, was telling Wet that instead of renting hall.....just get some of those banquet tents and I know someone who will rent em CHEAP, but they're nice....big too, that way there's shade from sun, rain whatever god throws at us...


I believe you can reserve the shelters at Kensington too.


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

KingSalmon said:


> I got found them in GMONEY's favorites menu by accident...was looking for pics from Lisa....imagine my surprise....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


 Kickin a man when he not even on here


Michihunter said:


> If it was in the spring (Memorial Day weekend perhaps?) I'd prefer outdoors.


 Memorial day weekend is one of the busiest weekends for folks, maybe the weekend before or after would be better...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spiritofthewild_06 said:


> Kickin a man when he not even on here
> 
> Memorial day weekend is one of the busiest weekends for folks, maybe the weekend before or after would be better...


G willl catch up with him later.


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> G willl catch up with him later.


I'd have thought someone like G would love an excuse to be somewhere women are easily accessible. Heck, he might even be able to corner one in some remote area of the park.

Oooopss. Guess you were talking to Spirit huh?


----------



## spiritofthewild_06

Wetlandhunter said:


> G willl catch up with him later.


 When he does there will be hell to pay!:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> I believe you can reserve the shelters at Kensington too.


 
Yes, you can rent shelters at Kensington. We had a co picnic there a few years ago and it was a big hit with everyone !!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> I believe you can reserve the shelters at Kensington too.


Hey Michihunter are you in the Macomb county area? If so would like like to work with me on this also. Have a few folks that are close where we can sit and talk about this.
Stuff like location, what to have, raffles, cost, etc.
We want this to be a great turn out and everyone have fun..


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Yes, you can rent shelters at Kensington. We had a co picnic there a few years ago and it was a big hit with everyone !!


 That is good will may pull you in as the female coordinator on this get togeather.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> That is good will may pull you in as the female coordinator on this get togeather.


I can help out !!! As long as we do not decide to do it Memorial day weekend, All ready booked for a 3D Shoot that weekend.


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> Hey Michihunter are you in the Macomb county area? If so would like like to work with me on this also. Have a few folks that are close where we can sit and talk about this.
> Stuff like location, what to have, raffles, cost, etc.
> We want this to be a great turn out and everyone have fun..


I'm at the south end but I have family out your way too. I'll PM you with a ph# to get a hold of me at and we can see about getting together. Bear in mind I'm a bit hobbled for a few more days due to surgery but I'lll be up and at it in no time.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> I'm at the south end but I have family out your way too. I'll PM you with a ph# to get a hold of me at and we can see about getting together. Bear in mind I'm a bit hobbled for a few more days due to surgery but I'lll be up and at it in no time.


So we have wetlandhunter, Michihunter, spk131 working on this.It is starting to get moving. Any others interested please contact me or one of the others.
Thanks


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> So we have wetlandhunter, Michihunter, spk131 working on this.It is starting to get moving. Any others interested please contact me or one of the others.
> Thanks


I would be interested in taking part in this, though I'm in East Lansing...


----------



## Michihunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> I would be interested in taking part in this, though I'm in East Lansing...


How far is Kent Lake (Kensington) from ya Spawn Sac?


----------



## Wetlandhunter

We are going to set this up for an outdoor family event. So the whole family can make it. We are trying to find a palace where the kids will have and area to play at most likely with a beach. It is going to be more of a Potluck style outing. We are just figuring out a location..Michihunter and myself are going to sit down and hash out more details.

Once we get this set up we would be looking for donations on items that we could raffle off.
So any of you that would be interested in donating it personally or your business. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Slick fishing

Sounds like a plan I more than likley will make it..Cya Slick


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Slick fishing said:


> Sounds like a plan I more than likley will make it..Cya Slick


 That is great Slick fishing. The more the merrier. Maybe if it turns out we could have a yearly event doing this.


----------



## SpawnSac27

Michihunter said:


> How far is Kent Lake (Kensington) from ya Spawn Sac?


Kent Lake is about 45 min. to an hour. That used to be my ice fishin' lake 'til the fishin' went south. I could def. make it there


----------



## Michihunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Kent Lake is about 45 min. to an hour. That used to be my ice fishin' lake 'til the fishin' went south. I could def. make it there


I'm leaning toward Kensington for the central locale for most people and the fact that there's a ton to offer for everyone. Stoney Creek has also been mentioned but I think that would produce mainly Eastsiders and would reduce the potential attendance. In the end, it's merely an idea at this juncture and I think all input would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Here are a few options. Bald Mt. has camping is it a plus or not.


bald mountain has camping 
http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?type=SPRK&id=435

Kensington park
http://www.metroparks.com/parks/pk_kensington.php

stoney creek
http://www.metroparks.com/parks/pk_stony_creek.php


----------



## SpawnSac27

I think it's a great idea...I have yet to meet anyone from the site.Although I'll probly be meetin' up with Spirit pretty quick so he can pay me my beer and whiskey


----------



## spk131

SpawnSac27 said:


> I think it's a great idea...I have yet to meet anyone from the site.Although I'll probly be meetin' up with Spirit pretty quick so he can pay me my beer and whiskey


If he pays his debt off to you before this event, you should probably bring it with you so we can see that it is of good qualilty.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> I think it's a great idea...I have yet to meet anyone from the site.Although I'll probly be meetin' up with Spirit pretty quick so he can pay me my beer and whiskey


 I did the meet n greet last week and it was really cool. That was my 1st one. Everyone was so down to earth. Talked about the great outdoor.

Oh no not Spirit:yikes::lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> I did the meet n greet last week and it was really cool. That was my 1st one. Everyone was so down to earth. Talked about the great outdoor.
> 
> Oh no not Spirit:yikes::lol:


I wanted to do the meet n greet, but I was tied up tearin' down a motor...Hopin' we can set up another one sometime soon...

As for Spirit's debt, it's gonna be a case of PBR and a fifth of the cheapest whiskey he can find  If you wanna call that quality...I know I do :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> So we have wetlandhunter, Michihunter, spk131 working on this.It is starting to get moving. Any others interested please contact me or one of the others.
> Thanks


 
OH IC, you dropped the female already !!!! :tsk:


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> OH IC, you dropped the female already !!!! :tsk:


Heck no!! Afterall, we're gonna need someone to do dishes:yikes:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> OH IC, you dropped the female already !!!! :tsk:


 No Hun!!!! We love our Sportswomen..:evil: you can help out to if you would like to. I have not been able to keep up with all the posts.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> Heck no!! Afterall, we're gonna need someone to do dishes:yikes:


 More hands make lite work.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Heck no!! Afterall, we're gonna need someone to do dishes:yikes:


 
Well that is not really the resaon why I volunteered. I was thinking that you would need a FEMALE to make sure everything goes right and nothing is forgotten......:idea:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> No Hun!!!! We love our Sportswomen..:evil: you can help out to if you would like to. I have not been able to keep up with all the posts.


 
Don't forget I know a secret, so you better start showing the Love !!!:evil:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Well that is not really the resaon why I volunteered. I was thinking that you would need a FEMALE to make sure everything goes right and nothing is forgotten......:idea:


 Just as long as you have a pen and pare you are good to go. After all you are a Blond.:evil::lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Don't forget I know a secret, so you better start showing the Love !!!:evil:


 OK OK HUN!!!:shhh: Don't forget your broet code "hear no evil see no evil"
This is the internet..sooooooooo.:shhh:...:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Well that is not really the resaon why I volunteered. I was thinking that you would need a FEMALE to make sure everything goes right and nothing is forgotten......:idea:


Rita? Is that you? Cuz you sure do sound like my wife.:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Rita? Is that you? Cuz you sure do sound like my wife.:lol::lol:


 
Nope, not your wife just goes to show that all females stick together....
Would like to know what she does/says when you tell her that her job is in the kitchen......:lol::lol: My EX said that ONCE...


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> OK OK HUN!!!:shhh: Don't forget your broet code "hear no evil see no evil"
> This is the internet..sooooooooo.:shhh:...:lol:


 
Your secret is safe with me......but the blonde side may forget that I am not suppose to let "your" cat out of the bag :cheeky-sm


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> Just as long as you have a pen and pare you are good to go. After all you are a Blond.:evil::lol:


 
Just curious....Have you ever seen a blonde squirrel??? :evil:


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Nope, not your wife just goes to show that all females stick together....
> Would like to know what she does/says when you tell her that her job is in the kitchen......:lol::lol: My EX said that ONCE...


Just like any other man that's still in a good relationship, I manipulate her into thinking it was _her_ idea!!


----------



## gunner7848

Wetlandhunter said:


> Here are a few options. Bald Mt. has camping is it a plus or not.
> 
> 
> bald mountain has camping
> http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?type=SPRK&id=435
> 
> Kensington park
> http://www.metroparks.com/parks/pk_kensington.php
> 
> stoney creek
> http://www.metroparks.com/parks/pk_stony_creek.php


 These are some great spots, Stony creek is a great place to have a Meet and Greet potluck. Lots of parking and places for the family and kids to go. I can offer time to help set this event up I have plenty of time to help out. PM and I can contact back and start helping out.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Just curious....Have you ever seen a blonde squirrel??? :evil:


 Yep and is was squirrelly to.:lol::lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> These are some great spots, Stony creek is a great place to have a Meet and Greet potluck. Lots of parking and places for the family and kids to go. I can offer time to help set this event up I have plenty of time to help out. PM and I can contact back and start helping out.


 Thanks for the offer to help out that will make 5 of us now. We are going to get a date set up were we can all meet and talk more on this.

Thanks


----------



## gunner7848

Huntinggirl said:


> What day?? As long as Michihunter will do the dishes I can make it !!! :lol:


 I'm open any day during the week or weekend just will be at the bay city show from July 31-Aug.4 camping. Also my meet and greet trap shoot is this Sat 3pm and we can talk about there to.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> I'm open any day during the week or weekend just will be at the bay city show from July 31-Aug.4 camping. Also my meet and greet trap shoot is this Sat 3pm and we can talk about there to.


 I will be at the shoot on Saturday. I may not be the best shooter.:lol: Just call me SKYBUSTER....:lol: That is the shoot huntinggirl I was telling you about..Skip the bow shoot and come hang out with the boys and see the wet in person and I will buy you dinner


----------



## gunner7848

Wetlandhunter said:


> I will be at the shoot on Saturday. I may not be the best shooter.:lol: Just call me SKYBUSTER....:lol: That is the shoot huntinggirl I was telling you about..Skip the bow shoot and come hang out with the boys and see the wet in person and I will buy you dinner


Bring the bow there is a bow range right next to the gun range. They have it set up nice to. You can hang out with the girls my wife will be there and hope 1wildchild will come to


----------



## old school

Slick fishing said:


> If I have time and can make this event, I will smoke a pork butt for pulled pork sandwiches:corkysm55..Cya Slick


Slick, That pork looks damn good just put me in BBQ mode


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> Bring the bow there is a bow range right next to the gun range. They have it set up nice to.


 I shoot my bow at work. My problem is having a deer stand infront of me for a shot.:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> I'll bring the wife.


 
NOPE....that is not going to work. I already ordered your apron! :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

gunner7848 said:


> Bring the bow there is a bow range right next to the gun range. They have it set up nice to. You can hang out with the girls my wife will be there and hope 1wildchild will come to


 
I have a 3D shoot in Brighton this Saturday.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> NOPE....that is not going to work. I already ordered your apron! :lol:


 LMAO. She got ya...:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> LMAO. She got ya...:lol:


Sure she did.  But I guess she's gonna have to be the one to bring the beer now!!


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Sure she did.  But I guess she's gonna have to be the one to bring the beer now!!


 
NOOOO, I believe someone said that Wetland was going to bring it ????
All I have to bring was the paper and pen....

I will bring you some dish soap though !


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> NOOOO, I believe someone said that Wetland was going to bring it ????
> All I have to bring was the paper and pen....
> 
> I will bring you some dish soap though !


Make it Palmolive. I have a reputation to keep (soft un-calloused hands).:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Make it Palmolive. I have a reputation to keep (soft un-calloused hands).:lol::lol:


 
Dawn is much better then Palmalive. 


PS...You can get up now !


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Dawn is much better then Palmalive.
> 
> 
> PS...You can get up now !


UNCLE!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> NOOOO, I believe someone said that Wetland was going to bring it ????
> All I have to bring was the paper and pen....
> 
> I will bring you some dish soap though !


 :lol::lol: I like the paper and pen thing.

I will bring the beer for the singles group. Anymore than that and I would be broke.:lol:


----------



## hedaman

*Heck yea ... when it comes to eating wild game , count me in.*
* Just tell me when and where and if I have to bring a dish to pass let me know that too.:corkysm55*


----------



## SpawnSac27

Huntinggirl said:


> NOOOO, I believe someone said that Wetland was going to bring it ????
> All I have to bring was the paper and pen....
> 
> I will bring you some dish soap though !


Ahhhh yes, Wetland is bringing the beer...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Ahhhh yes, Wetland is bringing the beer...


 Would you like the O'Doul's Amber?:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> Would you like the O'Doul's Amber?:lol:


Newcastle will be fine.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Newcastle will be fine.


You can't drink, until you have the dishes done !! :evilsmile
Opps, I think I was suppose to be nice now.....OH WAIT that was yesterday !


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> You can't drink, until you have the dishes done !! :evilsmile
> Opps, I think I was suppose to be nice now.....OH WAIT that was yesterday !


Just remember that I like my beer straight from the bottle when _you_ bring it to me.


----------



## gunner7848

Wetlandhunter said:


> I can make Spaghetti, Lasagna, Shrimp, crab legs. I don't know if there are any seafood lovers.. I may have to call in sick the next day.:lol:
> 
> Meet gunner last night is he a great fellow sportsmen.


 You keep telling me about those crab legs. I'm in for that, One sea food I would love to try.


----------



## Michihunter

gunner7848 said:


> You keep telling me about those crab legs. I'm in for that, One sea food I would love to try.


I think I'll bring a pasta salad or something along those lines (coleslaw, potato salad?). Anyone have a preference?


----------



## gunner7848

Michihunter said:


> I make a killer PB&J :lol::lol::lol:


We will not hear any complaints from the kids not liking the food. I was thinking some one bring a Pasta salad, Cheesy potato or fruit salad I'll deep fry some walleye, make some chicken and cook some of my famous geese strips


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> You keep telling me about those crab legs. I'm in for that, One sea food I would love to try.


 I know a distributor that I buy from direct so I buy my crab legs in 20 lb cases. If you want anything in bulk let me know. They have shrimp the size of small lobsters. The butter is the best part drawn butter..:corkysm55
The arteries will be saying :yikes::yikes::help: me :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> I think I'll bring a pasta salad or something along those lines (coleslaw, potato salad?). Anyone have a preference?


 
Depends ARE YOU MAKING IT ???? :lol:


I can make Taco Salad unless there are any other suggestions ??? BE NICE MICHY


----------



## Huntinggirl

gunner7848 said:


> We will not hear any complaints from the kids not liking the food. I was thinking some one bring a Pasta salad, Cheesy potato or fruit salad I'll deep fry some walleye, make some chicken and cook some of my famous geese strips


EDIT:

With all the meat, don't think we need Taco Salad, I will bring the Cheesy Potatoe Salad.


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Depends ARE YOU MAKING IT ???? :lol:
> 
> 
> I can make Taco Salad unless there are any other suggestions ??? BE NICE MICHY


I have a wife to do those domestic chores.

More than likely will buy it though.


----------



## SpawnSac27

Y'all have to straight up tell me what you want me to bring. Cuz i'm not creative and I try not to use my brain any more than I have to.


----------



## gunner7848

SpawnSac27 said:


> Y'all have to straight up tell me what you want me to bring. Cuz i'm not creative and I try not to use my brain any more than I have to.


 Buy some Fruit cut it up, put in a bowl and bring it over no brainier there


----------



## Michihunter

Is someone on beverage detail or is it BYOB?


----------



## Huntinggirl

gunner7848 said:


> Buy some Fruit cut it up, put in a bowl and bring it over no brainier there


 
Don't forget to peel it, if need be.....:evilsmile Sorry Wetty/Michy are really rubbing off on me :help:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> Is someone on beverage detail or is it BYOB?


 "you bringing own blue kool aid"?:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

I will grab some chips, pop and Crab legs oh with the pot. 
Do kids like Mt.Dew or Jolt better?


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Don't forget to peel it, if need be.....:evilsmile Sorry Wetty/Michy are really rubbing off on me :help:


 If I was rubbing off on you...you would be NICE......


----------



## gunner7848

Michihunter said:


> BYOB?


 That sounds good. I'll have some 2 liters of pop to go around


----------



## Michihunter

gunner7848 said:


> That sounds good. I'll have some 2 liters of pop to go around


I can take it or leave it when it comes to "adult" beverages so if anyone has a preference regarding some, let me know and I'll pick up a 12. If not then we'll do it "virgin" style.


----------



## gunner7848

Wetlandhunter said:


> I will grab some chips, pop and Crab legs oh with the pot.
> Do kids like Mt.Dew or Jolt better?


 :evilsmile RED BULL :evilsmile or :SHOCKED:MONSTER:SHOCKED:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> If I was rubbing off on you...you would be NICE......


:cheeky-sm I will try better to be nice..


----------



## gunner7848

Michihunter said:


> I can take it or leave it when it comes to "adult" beverages so if anyone has a preference regarding some, let me know and I'll pick up a 12. If not then we'll do it "virgin" style.


At night with the fire I'll be drinking some Miller Chill and the wife will be drinking Bud Select. I have no problem if you guys pop a tent up and crash out


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> :evilsmile RED BULL :evilsmile or :SHOCKED:MONSTER:SHOCKED:


 My nieces and nephew just love me I let them have Mt. Dew and my bro calls yelling at me because the kids are all hyper like me.:evil:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> :cheeky-sm


 LMAO No tanks I use toilet paper:lol::lol: thud Wetty just fell of chair gasping for air.
I loved that saying when I was a kid.OH I am still a big kid


----------



## Wetlandhunter

gunner7848 said:


> At night with the fire I'll be drinking some Miller Chill and the wife will be drinking Bud Select. I have no problem if you guys pop a tent up and crash out


 If you need some logs have some at the house.


----------



## SpawnSac27

I will be bringing some beerz, probably PBR


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> I can take it or leave it when it comes to "adult" beverages so if anyone has a preference regarding some, let me know and I'll pick up a 12. If not then we'll do it "virgin" style.


 
Now that sounds better you getting my beer for me.... :evilsmile 
I drink Bud Lite !! :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> I will be bringing some beerz, probably PBR


 I think the lake water is much better for you than that.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> LMAO No tanks I use toilet paper:lol::lol: thud Wetty just fell of chair gasping for air.
> I loved that saying when I was a kid.OH I am still a big kid


 
Cute !!!


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> Cute !!!


 I know I am.Thanks......


----------



## spk131

SpawnSac27 said:


> I will be bringing some beerz, probably PBR



Ill be rollin up in the coors light train.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spk131 said:


> Ill be rollin up in the coors light train.


Where you been hiding spk131?


----------



## spk131

Wetlandhunter said:


> Where you been hiding spk131?


Newborn keeping me busy at home and been having computer issues. Computer issues are fixed now I just have to get the kid to sleep through the night.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spk131 said:


> Newborn keeping me busy at home and been having computer issues. Computer issues are fixed now I just have to get the kid to sleep through the night.


 Congratulation on on the Newborn! I hear that is tough sometimes. They seem to have opposite sleeping schedule of mom and dad.:lol:


----------



## gunner7848

spk131 said:


> Newborn keeping me busy at home and been having computer issues. Computer issues are fixed now I just have to get the kid to sleep through the night.


 I'm glad that's over my girl is now 2 and sleeps all night thank goodness


----------



## Wetlandhunter

I have talked with everyone. They can all make it on the 9th. Mich is the only one who is up in the air as of now. So the planning committee can get the ball rolling.


----------



## spk131

Sorry for cutting our conversation short yesterday wety, my wife pulled in the drive with the baby screaming and was wanting to take a drive to hopefully get her to sleep.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

spk131 said:


> Sorry for cutting our conversation short yesterday wety, my wife pulled in the drive with the baby screaming and was wanting to take a drive to hopefully get her to sleep.


 No problem here.. Family first...Than play... It is a full load with a new little one.


----------



## Michihunter

So anyone know where I can get a 12pk of PBR/Coors/Budlite/BudSelect/MillersChill/Killeans at?:lol::lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Where the hell ya been Wetty? Must bee you're too busy chasin' tail to post anymore...:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Where the hell ya been Wetty? Must bee you're too busy chasin' tail to post anymore...:lol:


 I have been around.:evilsmile 

How was the hangover?:lol: No coyote ugly night I hope.:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

Ah man, it's 6 am and I'm just goin' to bed...Go ahead and gimme a call tomorrow and I'll tell ya some stories  Good times, my friend...good times


----------



## spk131

SpawnSac27 said:


> Ah man, it's 6 am and I'm just goin' to bed...Go ahead and gimme a call tomorrow and I'll tell ya some stories  Good times, my friend...good times


You havent partied all night til go to 7, I think you need practice.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

So are all of you committee members going to make it on the 9th?
To eat some good food and drinks some cold water and Gatorade on ya and beers?:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> So are all of you committee members going to make it on the 9th?
> To eat some good food and drinks some cold water and Gatorade on ya and beers?:lol:


90% yes at this time.


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> 90% yes at this time.


 That is good. As of now must have said they can make it and some additional may make it also.


----------



## SpawnSac27

100% yes. I'll be there.


----------



## old school

Have a family B-day party on the 9th. How did the meet and greet go at Renos? some of us a little cloudy today:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

old school said:


> Have a family B-day party on the 9th. How did the meet and greet go at Renos? some of us a little cloudy today:lol:


NP old school.....
I am thinking Spawnsac got the short end of the stick for hangovers...


----------



## SpawnSac27

Wetlandhunter said:


> NP old school.....
> I am thinking Spawnsac got the short end of the stick for hangovers...


I went to bed at 4:30 after eating some breakfast!!! Woke up at 10! No hangover's here, my friend...Gettin' ready to go over and grill some venison burgers,and drink some beers by the pool! Then to bike night later


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> I went to bed at 4:30 after eating some breakfast!!! Woke up at 10! No hangover's here, my friend...Gettin' ready to go over and grill some venison burgers,and drink some beers by the pool! Then to bike night later


 I miss then younger days. When I could crush a 5th of Jim Beam Or Jack down 3 days a week and make it to work by 5AM. 
Enjoy your youth...whipper snapper...:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Wetlandhunter said:


> So are all of you committee members going to make it on the 9th?
> To eat some good food and drinks some cold water and Gatorade on ya and beers?:lol:


 
I will be there..... 

Michi is going to be to scareeeeeed to come :evilsmile


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> I will be there.....
> 
> Michi is going to be to scareeeeeed to come :evilsmile


That's why it's only at 90% sure right now.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> That's why it's only at 90% sure right now.


 
I promise I will be NICE......:evilsmile


----------



## Michihunter

Huntinggirl said:


> I promise I will be NICE......:evilsmile


In that case I'm 95% sure.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> In that case I'm 95% sure.


:evil:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> In that case I'm 95% sure.


 Are you 2 going to jello wrestle this one out.:lol:
If so I am selling tickets and gunners place will be PACKED..


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> Are you 2 going to jello wrestle this one out.:lol:
> If so I am selling tickets and gunners place will be PACKED..


If you can meet my appearance fee I have no trouble performing.


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> If you can meet my appearance fee I have no trouble performing.


 
OMG, Jell-o match and the UFC all in one day.....I don't know that gunner will ever let us come back to his place. :yikes:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Michihunter said:


> If you can meet my appearance fee I have no trouble performing.


 me and gunner are sharing all the money...


----------



## Wetlandhunter

Huntinggirl said:


> OMG, Jell-o match and the UFC all in one day.....I don't know that gunner will ever let us come back to his place. :yikes:


I don't think he would mind the ladies in the jello. If not there is plenty of room in my yard for the jello fun adults only.:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Wetlandhunter said:


> me and gunner are sharing all the money...


My fees usually don't have much to do with money when it comes to 'performing'. I can normally be coaxed with a few rounds of beer.


----------



## SpawnSac27

I haven't checked this thread in a while, and I come back and see somethin' about jello wrestlin'?!?! :lol: Gunner, let me apologies for everyone in advance :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Oh i can sing...Gimme the mic y'all...smokin' in the boys room...I'm just afraid of gettin' my butt kicked...


 Just don't take any of the dog treats and they will leave ya alone.:lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27

I make no promises...If I get hungry, I am not responsible for my actions...or wait...drunk, hungry...whatever...:lol:


----------



## Michihunter

Gunner- What time we kicking this thing off tomorrow? I'm coming with my wife Rita and bringing some type of salad (pasta, coleslaw, potato salad). Are we gonna need anything else?


----------



## gunner7848

Michihunter said:


> Gunner- What time we kicking this thing off tomorrow?


 5pm


----------



## Michihunter

gunner7848 said:


> 5pm


Sounds good. Looking forward to meeting all you guys and "girl" (s).


----------



## Huntinggirl

Michihunter said:


> Sounds good. Looking forward to meeting all you guys and "girl" (s).


Same here.....well meeting Rita anyway :evilsmile and the rest of the guys !!!


----------



## SpawnSac27

Hey Wetty, sorry about any craziness you heard through the phone Saturday


----------



## Michihunter

That's alright Spawn. We knew it was all staged as an excuse for chickening out of the BBQ.:lol::lol::lol::corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## SpawnSac27

Michihunter said:


> That's alright Spawn. We knew it was all staged as an excuse for chickening out of the BBQ.:lol::lol::lol::corkysm55:corkysm55


Ha. I wish it was staged. If it were staged, my tent wouldn't have got rolled down a hill and into a lake with 2 people in it :lol: And the chic sayin' she got shot in the ars, that wasn't what ya think...it was by a paintball gun :lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Hey Wetty, sorry about any craziness you heard through the phone Saturday


It is ok I get ALL you crazy 
people calling me...:lol:


----------



## Wetlandhunter

SpawnSac27 said:


> Ha. I wish it was staged. If it were staged, my tent wouldn't have got rolled down a hill and into a lake with 2 people in it :lol: And the chic sayin' she got shot in the ars, that wasn't what ya think...it was by a paintball gun :lol:


 How is her hind quarter? :lol: She probably didn't even feel it..:lol:
You all sounded a little intoxicated the other day...By the way one of your chicks keep calling me. Keeps asking for Papa Wetty...:lol:


----------



## autumnlovr

Sooo, now that we're all busy cause the hunting season has started, has this been dropped?


----------



## Wildone

autumnlovr said:


> Sooo, now that we're all busy cause the hunting season has started, has this been dropped?


We were talking about doing it sometime when the kids get out of school in 2009.


----------



## Michihunter

I have to be careful what I say on this thread. When I asked someone if they were going to Gunners for the BBQ/meeting I was accused by another member on this board of being in some type of conspiracy with a secret group plotting to overrun the government.:lol::lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl

Hey all...

WILDONE has it alllll taken care of the last I heard. :evilsmile


----------



## Wildone

Huntinggirl said:


> Hey all...
> 
> WILDONE has it alllll taken care of the last I heard. :evilsmile


Yes after all the hunting and the holidays we can get the info up. We started the planning at the beginning of goose season. It will be sometime in June on a Saturday.


----------



## Whit1

Start a new thread when more info is available.


----------

